# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF شروحات :  كيفية فك  شفرة النوكيا من فئة sl3 atf advance box<==

## TIGER_GSM

باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته   إليكم موضوع حصري عن كيفية فك  شفرة النوكيا من فئة sl3 مثلا   أولا يجب أن يكون لديك box atf advance box ثانيا مسجل في الموقع و لك رصيد  ثالثاأخذت مثال عن 1800 نوكيا  يتم حفظ العمل في المسار المشار إليه في الصورة   ترفع سواء الملف log / sha/ ثم تابع الشرح على اليوتوب إليكم الفيديو و هو على موقع اليوتوب الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الموقع أجنبي و خاص بالجزائريين و هو غير مجاني  على حسب النوع  تتحصل على الكود لفك الشفرة في لايميل أو الموقع المسجل فيه  أي إستفسار أنا في الخدمة  ملاحظة على الــــــ tornado فشل بالطريقة العادية   تم بحمد الله تعالى

----------


## alaa_day

مشكور اخي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على التوضيح. هل توجد طريقة لسحب ملف الهاش من بوكس universalbox

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أخي بنسبة لي اسحب عن طريق سيكلون تم رفع إلى سرفير universalbox

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزيت خيرا حبيبى
شرح جميل جدا

----------


## evilboss

thanks

----------


## ميمون20

مفيد شكرا...

----------


## liamsi_kaw

lah 7afdak

----------


## محمدالشمري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bassir2012

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

